# Pacemaker Programming Within Global Period of Pacemaker/ICD Implant



## bcousey26 (Mar 5, 2013)

When a physician reprograms a pacemaker or ICD device either the day after or within 14-20 days after the implant can he/she bill this service separately or does it fall within the global period of the procedure?  (eg. ICD: 93282-93284 or Pacemaker: 93279-93281)

I think that it falls within the global period, but I'm not sure. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Cyndi113 (Mar 6, 2013)

If he is reprogramming it because there is a problem, then it's okay to bill, I think. If he is just checking then its global.


----------

